# Yes, I did it again....a bag and....another bag.....



## amortje

Someone asked me to make a bag with the colors pink, red and purple. I had some doubts. It wouldn't have been my color choice. Here the result.
The second bag is a compilation of all fabrics used in previous bags. 
Here we go...


----------



## janeridal

Gorgeous!


----------



## judeanne

Those are probably the cutest bags I've ever seen. And I love the color schemes on every one of them. Talent. Talent. Talent.


----------



## EqLady

I love them all! Beautiful work.


----------



## Daushalynn

Very pretty.

Daushalynn


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

They are all very pretty. I especially like the red, purple, pink combo.


----------



## CaroleD53

They're beautiful.


----------



## Ellelleen

WOW! These are just great. I had a friend back in Michigan who enjoyed quilting. When she started a new project she would make a sample of the design and make a tote using it to store all the material pieces, threads and quilting supplies. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## TammyK

They are both spectacular! :thumbup: Very nice!


----------



## Alimac

Beautiful bags. I especially love the red, pink and purple one. What pattern did you use?.


----------



## Butterfly1943

imaknuttyknitter said:


> They are all very pretty. I especially like the red, purple, pink combo.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma

Worked perfect!


----------



## kiwiannie

The bags are all beautiful.


----------



## bwtyer

Love the pink & purple one!


----------



## no1girl

pink and purple are MY colours................. love your bags


----------



## Ellemck

Excellent! 
Gives me inspiration.

Elle


----------



## Oakley

Your bags look wonderful!!


----------



## skinny minnie

Love both and they are beautifully made


----------



## run4fittness

lovely bags.


----------



## Kathie

imaknuttyknitter said:


> They are all very pretty. I especially like the red, purple, pink combo.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## niniw

Wow. Absolutely beautiful. You should be very very proud.


----------



## extreme

Pragtig!!
All your bags look absolutaly Fabulous!
You are very creative and have an eye for colour combinations.
Well done :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## extreme

PS
I also love your mosaic table.
Do you do mosaic as well?


----------



## Suecpee

Love all those bags, great work...


----------



## Sjlegrandma

I agree with all the other comments. Beautiful work.


----------



## vershi

They are beautiful, I love bags :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma

I think you are incapable of making a bag that is less than beautiful, even when you are asked to work with colors you are not sure of. I'll bet you can make these in your sleep now. Fantastic.


----------



## crozzers stuff

Absolutely fab loving the colours&#128154;


----------



## tweeter

very cute bags


----------



## RosD

They are beautiful &#128158;


----------



## smm_knit

You make GREAT bags.


----------



## sjosie

ooh, I like!


----------



## Marylou12

What GREAT bags! I love the color schemes. Do you sell them?


----------



## louisezervas

They are beautiful.


----------



## marciechow

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
love them


----------



## BellaNina

So lovely, I just love the purple, pink and red one.


----------



## lkennedy

Do you sell your bags? Linda


----------



## rjazz

do you sell them?


----------



## mama879

Ellelleen said:


> WOW! These are just great. I had a friend back in Michigan who enjoyed quilting. When she started a new project she would make a sample of the design and make a tote using it to store all the material pieces, threads and quilting supplies. Absolutely beautiful.


I like this idea. Thinking thinking and thinking some more. Thanks.


----------



## mama879

Very pretty bags. I love the colors I always thought they go well together. 
Very talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Babalou

Beautiful bags! The one with purple looks like fabric I got in Hawaii except mine is sitting in the craft room waiting for some attention.


----------



## gapeach31781

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ronie

That is very pretty  I love your frog too!! we have frogs like that in my back yard too!! its whimsical.
I really like the quilt one... you have shown us some beautiful totes and then the Log Cabin one with all the left over material!! perfect! that really speaks to the quilter in me... my very first quilt was made for me by my neighbor and she used scraps of my dresses that my mom had made me.. I loved it!! and have loved quilts ever since.. I must of been about 6 or 7


----------



## Grandma11

Love 'em


----------



## Donsdotter

Beautiful bags! Well done!


----------



## judyr

Beautiful !!!!! Watch out Vera Bradley (line of quilted purses sold at exorbident prices!!!!!)


----------



## ptspraker

Your bags are simply gorgeous!!! I love all of them.


----------



## hushpuppy

Absolutely spectacular , both color ways are beautiful. May I ask how much you would charge to make one????


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Gorgeous! You do beautiful work!

Hazel


----------



## 8536

Love your bags. Since my shoulder surgery I look for bags that are fabric because they are less heavy and easier for me to carry. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Diane Schillo

Those bags are gorgeous..you could sell them in a heartbeat...true talent you have my dear..beautiful work..very trendy. The person receiving these bags is very lucky indeed!!!!


----------



## bunnysbaby

Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweneth 1946

Beautiful bags.


----------



## tat'sgran

BEAUTIFUL and useful for sure..xo


----------



## pamjlee

All are very very nice! Great work!


----------



## julie windham

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Don't you just love batiks?


----------



## Knitnutty

Great job. I think the colors are wonderful.


----------



## Ginny K

Amortje, I look at your bags every time you post, they are so lovely...even down to flowers, and landscaping you put in the photos. My favorite is still the parrot though that could change.


----------



## socksaholic

Very nice bags, love the colors and the workmanship is outstanding! Makes me want to get out the sewing machine and create something. Is your material stash as big as your warn stash???


----------



## Dianedanusia

They are both beautiful.....you are very talented. Thank you for sharing your creations.


----------



## jeanne63

All quite beautiful and your sewing is impeccable. Can't decide which I LOVE more.


----------



## BlueJay21

amortje said:


> Someone asked me to make a bag with the colors pink, red and purple. I had some doubts. It wouldn't have been my color choice. Here the result.
> The second bag is a compilation of all fabrics used in previous bags.
> Here we go...


I love your bags. You do nice work.

I have two questions: (1) What do you use to stiffen the bottoms? (2) Do you sell your bags? If so where and at what price point?

Sorry, there were more than two questions. If you like you can PM me or post to the forum.

The reason I ask is that I have been contemplating doing this and selling them at craft fairs and the like. I have not come up with a good solution for the bottom, and I am wondering if it is worth my while to put in the effort if no one is interested in purchasing them.


----------



## SallyAnn

Beautiful bags! I really LOVE the first one!! Love those colors!!!


----------



## gloriam

Your bags are fabulous.


----------



## shirleyoboe

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Gundi2

very nice,look very well done.


----------



## amudaus

You really are a master bag maker.Everyone is delightful and a pleasure to look at.Fantastic work as always.


----------



## jemadu

They are beautiful. Jean


----------



## Kiwiflynn

I love all the colors. Very nicely made.


----------



## Pocahontas

There is just no end to your talent where bags are concerned. 
No matter how you put them together, they always turn out beautifully and look so professional.


----------



## Nancylynn1946

They are so beautiful and professionally sewn.
You choice of fabric is delicious.
You should be selling these.
Nan


----------



## Linda6594

Beautiful all of them


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

All of your bags are very beautiful.


----------



## Janana

They are wonderful. I am addicted to purses, totes, bags etc.


----------



## virginia42

Love them.


----------



## craftymatt2

gorgeous, do u use a pattern???


----------



## Zinzin

Love love your bags. The colour combination brings out the nature's best.


----------



## Revan

Beautiful bags!


----------



## Damama

Your bags are beautiful?


----------



## glnwhi

very pretty


----------



## Damama

Fumble fingers here, my post was supposed to say
You bags are beautiful! Sans the ? Duh


----------



## Diane Wolfe

Wow, they are striking, unique and beautiful. nice work and a great idea to use for a long lovely time. Diane


----------



## maryannn

You are very talented. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Love them all.


----------



## TNS

These are all so perfect, the colour combinations and the construction could not be bettered. Love them all!


----------



## JLEIGH

WOW! You are so artistic and talented! The bags are both beautiful!


----------



## sophianurse

Wonderful bags!!!


----------



## rose haft

Beautiful color work, professional looking bags. Winner!


----------



## laceluvr

Love your bags! They are gorgeous. I bet they're fun to make, too. I'm definitely a tote bag lady and have different ones for each knitting project I work on...you can never have too many tote bags!! Haven't sewn in several years, but plan to get back to it soon. In fact, the first thing I want to make is a tote bag. Your bags have inspired me to do just that. Thanks for your show and tell...so lovely!


----------



## laceluvr

Love your bags! They are gorgeous. I bet they're fun to make, too. I'm definitely a tote bag lady and have different ones for each knitting project I work on...you can never have too many tote bags!! Haven't sewn in several years, but plan to get back to it soon. In fact, the first thing I want to make is a tote bag. Your bags have inspired me to do just that. Thanks for your show and tell...so lovely!


----------



## amortje

Thank you for the nice comments.
It's fun to make those bags with all those nice, colorful and challenging fabrics.


----------



## Mirror

Wowwww.


----------



## Mirror

These your own patterns or we can buy the pattern.


----------



## itzzbarb

Very pretty and nicely done. I love the bow and loop closure, very creative.


----------



## inkie

Beautiful again, Amortje!


----------



## SouthernGirl

Those bags are beautiful.


----------



## Mirror

The patterns we can buy or not .


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Very nice sewing! I really love the batik tote bag you made.


----------



## rose haft

You're going to make Vera Bradley very jealous .


----------



## gapeach31781

They are both very pretty but that one in Batiks is the BOMB!


----------

